# Healthy low cal dog chews/treats?



## Ry&Lyss (Jul 7, 2009)

Can someone reccomend some chews and treats for Turbo? We are trying to get him to lose weight but still want him to have treats.

Are Himalayan chews low calories? They seem like they would work for him.


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

Antlers perhaps??


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I give the girls these:
Amazon.com: Stella & Chewy's Freeze Dried Dog and Cat Treats, Carnivore Crunch Chicken Recipe, 4 Ounce Pouch: Pet Supplies

and these:
Amazon.com: Stella & Chewy's Carnivore Kisses Chicken 2.25 oz: Pet Supplies


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

For chews, I love hooves. They do kind of stink when they're wet/being chewed on but the odor doesn't linger once all the drool dries, lol. They last forever and are usually less than $1 each at most places.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

It depends on how serious of a chewer your little guy is? I have one constantly on a diet BECAUSE of bully sticks. He EATS them! The rest of mine just chew on them and never really get anywhere, so those are great for chewers like that, but no good calorie wise of actually consumed. Antlers are OK but most dogs seem to think "wow, boring...". Someone suggested letting them sit for a day or two in a bag of dry dog food to enhance the smell and this does seem to interest the chis in them more.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Antlers are OK but most dogs seem to think "wow, boring...". Someone suggested letting them sit for a day or two in a bag of dry dog food to enhance the smell and this does seem to interest the chis in them more.


Well, great. I have 3 small Ziwipeak antlers on their way to my house. Perhaps because all they get now is boring stuff and they have not had Bully sticks they will think these are great! Their favs right now are Nylabones. Those are not very exciting and they are obsessed. haha!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I like to give raw carrots, broccoli, spinach, pear, squash, plain yogurt and broth ice cubes as treats. 
They are healthier for them, cheaper than commercial treats and all three of my guys LOVE them.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I didn't know bully sticks were so fattening.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Tootsie is always wanting something to eat and she could lose alittle weight , so i give her green beans as a treat and she loves them


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

Rio is working on a hoof & she likes it. Hoping it helps with those dagger puppy teeth as well. It keeps her busy and she can't even really make a dent in it. She had no interest in Kong at all. Every now and again she will play with her nylabone ~ right now though the hoof is where its at for her.


----------



## Angelyne (Dec 4, 2011)

bully sticks are high calorie?? I didnt know that either.. What makes them fattening? My Pogo chews on them every day and yes, he does consume them eventually and he is overweight. Now I am wondering if thats whats contributing to him being that way. He loves them and if I need to take them away from him, I wouldnt know what to give him to substitute.Any ideas will be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

Angelyne said:


> bully sticks are high calorie?? I didnt know that either.. What makes them fattening? My Pogo chews on them every day and yes, he does consume them eventually and he is overweight. Now I am wondering if thats whats contributing to him being that way. He loves them and if I need to take them away from him, I wouldnt know what to give him to substitute.Any ideas will be appreciated. Thank you


I googled to see how many calories bully sticks are and according to everything I've read they seem to be low calorie, low fat and high protien. 

Calories In Bully Sticks | LIVESTRONG.COM
These are according to red barn bully sticks

Most other sites say bully sticks are around 28-30 calories per inch.

Now considering my girls never finish a bully stick in one day, I'd say that's not much at all. I still have a braided bully stick from Aug when I first got Lily that's still being chewed on. The girls prefer beef tendons and the 6 inch, thick bully sticks over any other chew, and for them they last forever.

I'd say any chew that last can't be high in calories for them. Unless they can eat them in one sitting. Antlers could be a good choice too


----------

